# 21rs Cooktop Exhaust Fan Doesn't Work Off Battery?



## jaegerdog (Jul 13, 2005)

I purchased an Outback 21RS this spring and have been fairly happy with it so far. However, I am unable to run the exhaust fan over the cooktop unless I am hooked up to shore power or I am running my generator. Every other TT I have been in has a 12v exhaust fan over the cook top so that you can ventilate the TT while you are cooking, regardless of your current power source. I called the service center at my dealer and they said that is the way they are designed. Is this really designed to operate this way or is the service center giving me the brush off?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The vent fan is part of the Microwave and is 120 VAC. It is also not vented outside so it does not help too much.

Get a TurboMaxx or Fantastic vent fan and open the roof vent and let her rip. Open a window by the stove and everything is vented away nicely.

BTW - Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

What Andy said.....


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

You know that little quirk annoyed me too, but I plan to get a 12v roof fan which will be quieter and more efficient- so all is well!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

or you can make a mod like several others here have and vent the microwave fan outside... thats going to be my next mod -- once I get the courage to cut through the trailer.....


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ghosty,

I had the same concern, but the job was a piece of cake. The mod doesn't take a lot of time and only cost 10-12 bucks.

Now, at the outside vent I can feel the full air volume being moved by the fan. It exhausts a LOT of air.

Bill


----------

